# Craftsman 113.206931 jointer - good for first?



## ChiknNutz

Found this on local CL for $100, says it's in good working condition. I've read that it can be a pain to adjust the knives to the outfeed table since the table is not adjustable (infeed only). Just looking for a little feedback. Thanks!


----------



## troyd1976

If it were me, I'd save a few more bucks up and buy an HF 6" jointer, right now with there sale price and the 20% off you could walk out about 215 not including tax or protection plans. Not sure at this point how many loops a guy'd have to jump through to get blades and parts for that craftsman.


----------



## woodnthings

*Two part answer here*

First off, it's not any more difficult to set the blade height on a fixed outfeed table, in fact it may be easier. since the height is a given. I have an old Craftsman 6" jointer for about 30 years now,
and use it all the time. Mine has a 1 HP motor and when face jointing 6" oak, with a deep (1/16" + ) cut it bogs down a little, but motors right on through. So if the bearings and motor are in good working condiiton, it's worth $100.00, but I'd offer $75 and see what happens. BTW 6" jointer blades are readily available from Sears and other places.

As far as HF 6" jointer I also have an older model ($125.00 from CL), made in China, with adjustable outfeed table. If you want new and can get the deal mentioned above, that's also a reasonable machine. See if you can find "reviews" on the HF online, but there is not really much to go wrong on a jointer...motor...., bearings...tables that aren't flat or co-planer or don't operate smoothly. 

If you have never had or used a jointer, you will enjoy how efficient it is when the blades are sharp and you need a straight, flat edge and surface to use on the table saw. Just a few passes on an edge and surface will place a straight edge against the fence. This is a critical safety aspect, since it will twist and kickback if not straight and flat.  bill


----------



## ChiknNutz

I found that this came with either a 1/2 or 3/4 HP motor...this one has the 1/2. That seems a bit on the small side, but may be okay, not sure w/o having seen or used it (got a pic of it, seems okay). He claims it's in very good working condition. From what I've seen, it has a relatively small bed so am a little concerned about that. Again, thanks for the feedback.


----------

